# The closest thing to an Anarcho Communist Global Revolution



## AnarchistRon (Mar 25, 2011)

The Zeitgeist Movement

Before you judge the aspiring revolution you should consider the following:

1) It is extremely well organized, with chapters in practically every country, in most cases multiple chapters in every country to account for the states and provinces.
2) It is decentralized, and has no leader. Therefore no way to destroy the revolution, unless they hijack the website. 
3) Although Anarcho-communism defines the core tenants, the movement also embraces the philosophy of applying the scientific method to social concern. 

The website: TheZeitgeistmovement.com

The film everyone should watch, whether they intend to revolt or not:


----------

